# Looking for land in New Mexico



## gmos719 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I'm currently looking for a few acres (1-5 depending on price) in New Mexico. 
I will consider anything available. Also, any information or websites that would help me find land would be greatly appreciated.

-Steven


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Would you be willing to tell us why New Mexico? I am sure you can find land with no water that no one wants for pretty cheap in that state just like in all states. Good luck with your search....look near Alamogordo I would suggest.


----------



## gmos719 (Feb 10, 2014)

Well, my wife and I are from different states and we were looking for something in the middle so we could be close to both families...
New Mexico would be the closest.
I'll look into Alamogordo, thanks.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I spent 5 1/2 years in Alamogordo. It is a boom or bust area. Too dry to grow anything without a lot of water. I planted an acre of trees and they were gone the first summer. I had small children and my dog saved them from rattlesnakes in the front yard more than once. Coyotes are everywhere and they aren't shy. Illegals use the railroad to head north and camped wherever they stopped. Usually in my back yard. They would sneak in in the middle of the night and take water from the hose. Jobs are low paying unless you know someone or have a desired skillset. I hope you like brown. Very little fishing. Deer or elk hunting is ok if you shoot a bow. Stay out of the mountains during rifle season. It is a war zone. Very little firewood. The permit cutting area that I went to cost more than a cord delivered in fuel to get there and back. Best Long John Silvers that I have ever had. Pretty good Mexican food. A lot of places out in the desert are very rough and littered with trash. Flooding can happen about anywhere. I woke up one night to 2 feet of water going around my porch. Cars and trucks on the 4 lane were hitting 6" of water at 65 MPH and wrecking. Stay out of the major towns after dark. The gangs are growing.


----------



## gmos719 (Feb 10, 2014)

I might have to consider southern colorado lol.
I wonder if northern new mexico is too dry to grow anything?


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

lonelytree said:


> I spent 5 1/2 years in Alamogordo. It is a boom or bust area. Too dry to grow anything without a lot of water. I planted an acre of trees and they were gone the first summer. I had small children and my dog saved them from rattlesnakes in the front yard more than once. Coyotes are everywhere and they aren't shy. Illegals use the railroad to head north and camped wherever they stopped. Usually in my back yard. They would sneak in in the middle of the night and take water from the hose. Jobs are low paying unless you know someone or have a desired skillset. I hope you like brown. Very little fishing. Deer or elk hunting is ok if you shoot a bow. Stay out of the mountains during rifle season. It is a war zone. Very little firewood. The permit cutting area that I went to cost more than a cord delivered in fuel to get there and back. Best Long John Silvers that I have ever had. Pretty good Mexican food. A lot of places out in the desert are very rough and littered with trash. Flooding can happen about anywhere. I woke up one night to 2 feet of water going around my porch. Cars and trucks on the 4 lane were hitting 6" of water at 65 MPH and wrecking. Stay out of the major towns after dark. The gangs are growing.


I agree with you. We used to live in Alamogordo, also. I would look elsewhere.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Silver City area is very nice. Not nearly as dry as Alamogordo. But New Mexico is an arid state, no getting around it. 

Recommend west of the continental divide, up to the AZ border.

If you don't like hot & very dry, stay above 6000' elevation. Higher up in mountains is better, I live at 7500', like it very much.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh, and go to http://www.newmexico.org/ & order a vacation guide. It will give a decent overview of the state.


----------



## YellowRabbit (Mar 3, 2013)

I agree with many of the posters here saying Alamogordo area is very dry, and jobs are next to nothing, but....
The weather is different, gardening can be done, all year, shade cloth is a friend here, no real snow unless its in the mountains, the cost of land is cheap, I live in Tularosa, NM 12 miles away from alamogordo, and you can buy land with water rights. yes the locals are different, and I lived in alaska for about 5 years and it was nice, but i dont miss the cold, 
we have 5 acres and havent had a hard time growing trees. in july and august its hot, but the rest of the year it isnt bad, 
i have never had a hard time with the firewood, and you only need to heat your house for a little while here, the heat is what gets you, i like it here and my arthirits isnt nearly as bad, so i would come take a trip here before you decide. I would recommend cloudcroft, in the mountains, a lot cooler if you dont like heat. I like tularosa, i also like roswell, i would stay out of city limits in alamogordo. the other nice thing here is if you mind your bussiness others do also out of alamogordo. Ruidoso is nice too, a little pricey, but they have lakes, and the fishing is not at all going to be like alaska or idaho the other places i have lived, but i do love the desert. it is a love or hate thing i think, 
i just wanted to point out some good things, but what the others said is true too. but here you can hunt orax which is the best game meat i have ever ate.


----------



## cobz (Jul 26, 2012)

I lived in Albuquerque for about 11 years and traveled around the state a bit. Northern NM is a different world from southern. The Spanish Empire went up about as far as Taos, and north of there it's different both geographically and culturally. Old timers say there's usually not as much snow in the mountains as there used to be but still they get much more, obviously, than the south. Depending on what kind of homesteading you want to do, Albuquerque might work for you. Lots of people keep goats, sheep, chickens, horses in their backyards right in town. Along the river you can buy houses on "the ditch" which is the network or irrigation canals people use to water their land from the Rio Grande. But the Rio is polluted, and the ditches have a lot of trash, so that water isn't ideal for growing food. I know a lot of people do it though. East of Abq is the East Mountains, Tijeras, Cedar Crest. Getting a good well out there is iffy but land is cheaper and it's a (nice?) compromise between being very remote and being right in Abq. Further east is Moriarty, which is pretty rough from what I've heard. Having moved from NM to OK and now WI, I appreciate the strength of the NM community of local farmers, alternative health practitioners, etc. On the down side, the schools are terrible, so if you have kids, plan on home schooling.


----------



## rvmommy (Feb 27, 2015)

I've been in the Four Corners area for about 15years now. Farmington mostly; its nice because its small (but not too small-- bigger than Santa Fe), clean, good schools... close to Colorado for day trips or camping. Lots of farming in this area and North of us...


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

Used to live in Taos and Angel Fire...mucho expensive land and water wells are deep...and expensive. Elevation between 6,000 and 7,000 ft is tough living in the northern part of the state in the winter. Maybe 3 months growing season. We had snow on the 4th of July one year, as an example...ugh!

You might try the San Luis Valley area, although still north of Taos, land prices are pretty good last time I looked. Somebody on CL here in Springfield MO had a "trade" for land in northern NM that they owned, but don't remember what they were looking for to trade. 

Try CL in New Mexico and do some perusing to get a "feel" for the areas.

Oh yeah, have friends down in Los Lunas down below Alb. but are trying to get out due to the illegals and all the drugs and break ins...so suggest you don't go that far south....just a suggestion and good luck!


----------

